# Bild prozentual kleiner machen



## PaRkY (16. Januar 2005)

HI ihr..

ich möchte, dass ein Bild, welches in Originalgrösse z.B. 200x200px gross ist an einem Ort in der Grösse 100x100px ausgeben. Das ich hierbei einfach width und height auf 100 stellen kann ist mir durchaus klar.. aber wenn ich jetzt keine quadratischen Bilder habe, wird es schon schwieriger. Kann ich das irgend wie prozentual machen? oder sogar wie bei Photoshop, dass er mir nach dem ich gesagt habe dass das Bild nur noch 100p< breit sein soll, automatisch ausrechnet wie hoch das sein sollte?

danke für dich hilfe..


----------



## Layna (17. Januar 2005)

Mal aus neugierde: warum das Bild kleiner anzeigen? Laden muisst du immer das ganze Vie ...
Mit Javascript kann man da vielelicht was drehen (*nach den JS-Leuten umguck, die wissne sowas*), defintiv kannst du das entweder mit fester eingabe der Anzeigegrösse machen, oder per PHP ausrechnen.


----------



## Justin Time (18. Januar 2005)

Hi!

Willst du, dass zuerst ein Thumbnail erscheint, welches automatisch kleiner gemacht wird? Und dann bei "onklick" in normaler Grösse geöffnet wird?

Da würde ich dir auf jeden Fall PHP empfehlen. Da gibt es fertige Prozeduren, die hochgeladene Bilder automatisch kleiner rechnen bei der Anzeige.
Du hast nur ein Unterverzeichnis wo alle pix reinkommen und den Rest macht das PHP-Skript.
Such mal bei Google nach PHP-Skripten und Thumbnails, da solltest Du ne Menge finden.

Greez,

Justin


----------



## DavidWitteSZ (18. Januar 2005)

http://www.php-free.de/cgi-bin/rech...?query=thumbnails&mh=25&type=keyword&bool=and

 

 cya whitey


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. Januar 2005)

PaRkY hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ich hierbei einfach width und height auf 100 stellen kann ist mir durchaus klar.. aber wenn ich jetzt keine quadratischen Bilder habe, wird es schon schwieriger.


Wenn du bei einer Seite einen fixen Ausgangswert hast, reicht es, wenn du diesen halbierst...die Angabe für die andere Seite lass weg.

Abgesehen davon würd ich da auch eher meinen beiden Vorrednern anschliessen.


----------

